# les phrases les plus ecrites sur les faux rhums



## laurent1 (26 Juillet 2006)

Allez, je commence!

'tu aurais dut faire une recherche'

'google est ton ami'


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

dt&#169; ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

"rtfm"



edit : j'ai oubli&#233; "ta gueule Jojo".


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

'ttention les doigts, on ferme !!..........







&#233;dith : par contre on aurait pu parler, effectivement, de rhum.........


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Va faire un tour dans la FAQ


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

&#171;Tu aimes les chiens ?&#187;


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

Tu as déjà vu un canard en string? (vu sur le forum de Maïté)


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dt© ??


  "lol"...


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Juillet 2006)

joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

votez pour moi


(mais c'est un phénomène très local et limité dans le temps)


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; bu

Tombe le futal

Note : bannir machin

Un jour je ser&#233; admin


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

bisous by nephou


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

"Bienvenue sur MacG"


----------



## reineman (26 Juillet 2006)

j'crois qu'on a fait le tour...pas grand interet la dedans.
Hop on ferme.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'crois qu'on a fait le tour...pas grand interet la dedans.
> Hop on ferme.


«vous n'avez rien d'autre à foutre ?»


----------



## Nephou (26 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bisous by nephou



:love:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2006)

Help !
Au secours !
Aidez-moi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2006)

Je m'en tape le kiki sur :

1) le poulailler
2) la rambarde du balcon

mon doqu&#233;ville, par doqu&#233;ville, doqu&#233;ville m'en garde, etc, etc ...

Ok, je sors, je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors, la sortie, c'est par l&#224; ? etc, etc ...

Toujours aussi pationnants, ces threads du bar !

Mackie admin !

********* *** *****


:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juillet 2006)

- Autant pour moi.
- Non, il faut dire : au temps pour moi.
etc.


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :love:


'bécile !


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

attention à ton ortograf


----------



## Arlequin (26 Juillet 2006)

"quelle est ta configuration mat&#233;rielle / c'est quoi ton matos"

"r&#233;pare les autorisations"

"vire les pr&#233;f&#233;rences"

"ton post n'a rien &#224; faire ici"

"j'en ai marre de windaube"

"_"Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224;......." _


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

antivirus

firewall

spyware

d&#233;fragmentation

cassoulet


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2006)

J'ai une vie en-dehors du forum...


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juillet 2006)




----------



## al02 (26 Juillet 2006)

robertav, sors de ce corps ! Ou l'inverse ! Mais vite ! 

Nan !!


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juillet 2006)

Roh, le nioube, le newbie, le noob...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

"BlackCat est m&#233;chen"

Ya aussi "Bobby t'es con" , enfin il parait.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

"Dégage Reineman"
"Dégage Jojo"
"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.".


----------



## al02 (26 Juillet 2006)

Edit : Non, rien


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2006)

"iPhoto c'est de la daube"

"lut, G mon toshop k&#233; an Portugais et je cherche 1 patch pour ki soye en franc&#233;. Lol."

*"LA HORDE S'EN BEURRE LE FION DE L'ELEGANCE!"*​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> antivirus
> 
> firewall
> 
> ...


On a dit des phrases. 

Et pour ne pas flooder :

"JP, tu m'as encore pourri mon TdB!"


_Au fait, il est pas mal EasyRider, hein? _


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2006)

Tiens ... C'est pas encore ferm&#233; ici ?

(chers confr&#232;res, je vous laisse le soin de d&#233;cider si c'est une phrase ... Ou une r&#233;action )


----------



## KARL40 (26 Juillet 2006)

Ou alors une simple constatation qui nous fait dire :" tiens, j'ai oublié de fermer ça aujourd'hui"


----------



## reineman (26 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> "D&#233;gage Reineman"
> "D&#233;gage Jojo"
> "Vous avez distribu&#233; trop de points de r&#233;putation ces derni&#232;res 24 heures, essayez plus tard.".


Fais gaffe p'tit bonhomme....viens pas tester ton systeme nerveux de maigrichon rachitique sur mon &#233;chiquier
j'ai &#233;t&#233; a la plage cet apres midi, et tu sais quoi?..meme l'oc&#233;an recule face &#224; moi.


----------



## Patamach (26 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai été a la plage cet apres midi, et tu sais quoi?..meme l'océan recule face à moi.



T'es sur que tu confonds pas avec les femmes ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Juillet 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que tu confonds pas avec les femmes ?




Sans doute parce qu'il refoule !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On a dit des phrases.
> 
> Et pour ne pas flooder :
> 
> "JP, tu m'as encore pourri mon TdB!"


Oups. :rose:

"Tidjû. Bande de nases."

"'tain il fait chaud ici"



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Au fait, il est pas mal EasyRider, hein? _


Heu Je suppose que tu parles à JP là


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

Il est nul ce film, il s'y passe rien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Oups. :rose:
> 
> "Tidjû. Bande de nases."
> 
> ...


Tu supposes bien. Mais tu as reçu de quoi comprendre cette "private joke".


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu supposes bien. Mais tu as reçu de quoi comprendre cette "private joke".


En effet 

Désolé pour la curiosité mal placée


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

Les modérateurs sont des fachos.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok est vieux.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2006)

J'aimerais tellement rencontrer Sa Majesté l'Amok.


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

Note: Bannir JPMiss.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Note: Bannir JPMiss.



Bof, elle revient pas si souvent que ça celle là.


----------



## krystof (27 Juillet 2006)

Dommage


----------



## krystof (27 Juillet 2006)

Vous aurez sûrement remarqué qu'à chaque fois qu'Amok va bannir quelqu'un, il le note toujours au préalable.

Certainement la mémoire qui commence à faire défaut... Mais bon, paraît-il que c'est notre lot à tous une fois atteint un certain âge...


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Vous aurez sûrement remarqué qu'à chaque fois qu'Amok va bannir quelqu'un, il le note toujours au préalable.
> 
> Certainement la mémoire qui commence à faire défaut... Mais bon, paraît-il que c'est notre lot à tous une fois atteint un certain âge...




T'étais pas encore sur sa liste ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2006)

Qui?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

"Je dis ça mais je dis rien"

"Ok, je sors"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe p'tit bonhomme....viens pas tester ton systeme nerveux de maigrichon rachitique sur mon échiquier
> j'ai été a la plage cet apres midi, et tu sais quoi?..meme l'océan recule face à moi.



Ta gueule.
(Chers confrères, je vous laisse le soin de décider si c'est une phrase ... Ou une réaction).


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai pas compris !
Ca parle de quoi ici ?




> Ta gueule.
> (Chers confr&#232;res, je vous laisse le soin de d&#233;cider si c'est une phrase ... Ou une r&#233;action).


Heu... non, rien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

" ca va fermer "


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> " ca va fermer "



(Chers confrères, je vous laisse le soin de décider si c'est une phrase ... Ou une réaction). .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2006)

&#171;Tu aimes les chats?&#187;


----------



## macmarco (27 Juillet 2006)

"Tiens, j'ai l'impression d'avoir déjà lu ça quelque part".


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> «Tu aimes les chats?»


tu n'as pas posté dans le bon forum, petit nioube, je ne répondrai pas à ta question, mais je te déplace dans la section appropriée "amis des bêtes à poils drus"... la prochaine fois au lieu de poser une question idiote, penses à utiliser ton ami google, cela t'aurais permis de trouver quelques réponses   ou la fonction recherche, mais je suppose que tu n'as pas lu la charte avant de t'inscrire.......


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

> " ca va fermer "






			
				C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> (Chers confr&#232;res, je vous laisse le soin de d&#233;cider si c'est une phrase ... Ou une r&#233;action). .


sur une phrase  
potentiellement une reaction  

:love:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Juillet 2006)

- Espèce de gros troll velu.

- Quel déterrage de topic !

- Topikalacon, ça va fermer.

Et mon "préféré" : - Hé machin tu as un MP !


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2006)

"ce message a été supprimé par XXXX motif: ....... ! "


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2006)

"Va te faire pendre ailleurs !"
"Tu n'es rien !"
:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2006)

:hein: :rateau: :rose:   :mouais: :sleep:  :love:    

(Message inutile s'il en est...mais bon, on ne se refait pas hein)


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juillet 2006)

Mon MacBook chauffe.


----------



## bugman (27 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> :hein: :rateau: :rose:   :mouais: :sleep:  :love:
> 
> (Message inutile s'il en est...mais bon, on ne se refait pas hein)


Traduction :
 Bon, j'en sort une bonne...
 y vont adorer ! (lol)
:rateau: ou peut etre pas !?!
:rose: nan, vaut mieux pas en fait !
 mon humour est bien trop puissant
 c'est pas leurs cas !
:mouais: d'un autre coté maintenant que j'ai commencé...
:sleep: ...et avant d'aller dormir...
 je ferais bien de balancer une idée vite fait
:love: OH ! OUI !
 je me lance ou pas ?
 Et si on faisait des...
 crê*P*es ? (sa******e de clavier)


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Traduction :
> Bon, j'en sort une bonne...
> y vont adorer ! (lol)
> :rateau: ou peut etre pas !?!
> ...



Navré, mon message n'a aucun but comme précisé dans le petit texte...

Tu devrais réviser le langage canard.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Juillet 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Mon MacBook chauffe.



" tiens, le mien aussi ... "


(ceci n'est pas une reaction)


----------



## Galatée (28 Juillet 2006)

Tu verras, tout le monde est très gentil ici.

Boooooooooooooonjooooooooooooooour


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juillet 2006)

Une qu'on voit souvent :

"  et avec le sourire m&#234;me si &#231;a me coute."

Il se reconnaitra


----------



## tirhum (28 Juillet 2006)

une autre :
"je ne vois pas du tout de qui tu parles !"


----------



## benjamin (29 Juillet 2006)

"Bonne nuit :love:"


----------



## benjamin (29 Juillet 2006)

"Bonne nuit :love: "


----------



## benjamin (29 Juillet 2006)

"T'en fais pas, c'est le bug de 4 heures  "


----------



## benjamin (29 Juillet 2006)

"T'en fais pas, c'est le bug de 4 heures   "


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juillet 2006)

&#171;Pour les questions &#224; propos d'iTunes ou de l'iPod, il faut aller sur les forums iGeneration.»...

​


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

"_Je n'ai pas post&#233; au bon endroit, si un modo pouvait d&#233;placer_"
(Pour le merci, ca doit co&#251;ter trop cher je suppose).
Une autre que les verts du bar recoivent tr&#232;s souvent. Je ne dis pas de qui il s'agit  :

"_Bonjour, c'est (encore) moi. Je pense que (_un pseudo_) m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre banni car il a dit un truc pas tr&#232;s sympa sur les mod&#233;rateurs. Pendant que vous y &#234;tes, bannissez aussi (_une liste de pseudos, en moyenne 10. Record : 32_).
Votre d&#233;vou&#233; et admirateur,
..._"


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors&#8230;, c'est quelqu'un qui atteint le 36&#232; degr&#233; !




Nan nan, c'est Ed...



  

Edit : Su corsu, ne su grilladu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas, Amok !
> Tu te moques de nous&#8230;



Pas du tout, il s'agit en plus d'un membre de la Horde fort sympathique, au demeurant, mais atteint d'une variante tr&#232;s grave de la maladie de Gilles de la Tourette qui le force &#224; d&#233;noncer spontan&#233;ment ses petits camarades de jeu... Je suis en train de mettre au point un traitement &#224; base de cassoulet pour lui... D'o&#249; mes r&#233;centes exp&#233;rimentations sur des sujets humains du bar...   :style:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas, Amok !
> Tu te moques de nous&#8230;


Ce n'est vraiment pas mon genre de me moquer de qui que ce soit. Et de plus, je d&#233;teste le tutoiement. Tu cherches le ban ?


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, il s'agit en plus d'un membre de la Horde fort sympathique, au demeurant, mais atteint d'une variante tr&#232;s grave de la maladie de Gilles de la Tourette qui le force &#224; d&#233;noncer spontan&#233;ment ses petits camarades de jeu...


Nous lui avons dit des centaines de fois de cesser, que si nous l'&#233;coutions il serait seul &#224; pouvoir poster et s'ennuirait. Mais il nous regarde avec des yeux de chien battu et se met &#224; renifler. Ensuite, il va s'assoir dans un coin et suce son pouce, pleurant doucement en torturant un ours en peluche qui n'a plus de forme.

De temps en temps on banni un nouveau membre, peu connu et qui n'a pas encore eu le temps de poster, juste pour lui faire plaisir. Alors son visage s'illumine et ce spectacle de joie simple touche m&#234;me les mod&#233;rateurs du bar les rendant ainsi, un bref instant, presque humains.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

faut pas se laisser apitoyer... C'est un chien galeux de la pire espèce, fourbe et sournois comme pas deux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> les rendant ainsi, un bref instant, presque humains.



Faut toujours que t'exagère


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est un chien galeux de la pire espèce, fourbe et sournois comme pas deux...



Ah non, pour les modérateurs c'est une chèvre douce et caline !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_Je n'ai pas post&#233; au bon endroit, si un modo pouvait d&#233;placer_"
> (Pour le merci, ca doit co&#251;ter trop cher je suppose).
> Une autre que les verts du bar recoivent tr&#232;s souvent. Je ne dis pas de qui il s'agit  :
> 
> ...


Je dément fermement. 


Pas plus de 5 à la fois.


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je dément fermement.
> 
> 
> Pas plus de 5 à la fois.


Et ca, c'est quoi ?!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et ca, c'est quoi ?!!!!!



je reprend mes précédents propos, car le chien galeux peut encore parfois conserver de vagues traces de noblesse...

*UNE POURRITURE DE CHACAL MOISI, OUI!!!!!*


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

ce n'est qu'un "p'tit loup", quoi !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

On voit bien que c'est un fake : je ne sais pas qui est Finn.


_Edit : je n'aurais pas non plus oubli&#233; Tirhum, je peux pas l'encadrer. _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

Merci Patoch, tes mots me vont droit au c&#339;ur.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On voit bien que c'est un fake : je ne sais pas qui est Finn.
> 
> 
> _Edit : je n'aurais pas non plus oublié Tirhum, je peux pas l'encadrer. _


Ahlala !!...
encore un qui s'est payé un pyjama noir dans un magasin de "_farces et attrappes_" et qui se prend pour un guerrier de l'ombre ! 




infirmiers ! y'a un client pour vous, ici !! :hosto::casse:


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Tout ceci ne répond pas a deux questions :

1 - Que va t-on faire de lui ?
2 - Qui va le garder pendant l'AEC ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

Qu'irai-je faire &#224; l'AEC? Je n'ai pas de mac.


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "_"Bonjour, c'est (encore) moi. Je pense que (un pseudo) mérite d'être banni car il a dit un truc pas très sympa sur les modérateurs. Pendant que vous y êtes, bannissez aussi (une liste de pseudos, en moyenne 10. Record : 32).
> Votre dévoué et admirateur,
> ..."_


_


32 ??? Tu es certains ?? Il me semblait t'avoir fait une liste qui dépassait la cinquantaine (avec mensurations, spécialités et tout et tout...)._


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juillet 2006)

_Note pour plus tard _: Penser &#224; rajouter Krystof sur ma liste.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> _Note pour plus tard _: Penser &#224; rajouter Krystof sur ma liste.



J'ai rien dit...


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dit...


Rendons &#224; Mackie ce qui est &#224; Mackie : c'est lui qui a, le premier, commis un post avec cette formule. Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, c'est lorsqu'il a d&#233;couvert qu'il pouvait bannir !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Merci Patoch, tes mots me vont droit au cur.



Mieux vaut au coeur qu'ailleurs....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

Tu connais le pat&#233; de canard? C'est une sp&#233;cialit&#233; picarde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le paté de canard? C'est une spécialité picarde.



Hmmmm... Très fin et nourrissant à la fois... 
Je te prépare un cassoulet plus... "Nouvelle cuisine", dirons-nous... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rendons à Mackie ce qui est à Mackie : c'est lui qui a, le premier, commis un post avec cette formule. Si mes souvenirs sont exacts, c'est lorsqu'il a découvert qu'il pouvait bannir !


Un sage cet homme-là.   



			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le paté de canard? C'est une spécialité picarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On en veut à mon magret?


----------



## reineman (2 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm... Très fin et nourrissant à la fois...
> Je te prépare un cassoulet plus... "Nouvelle cuisine", dirons-nous... :love:



t'es une vraie p'tite fée du logis... toi hein j'parie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> t'es une vraie p'tite fée du logis... toi hein j'parie.



*Tu le sais bien ma sucrée... Hein qu't'aime bien mes petits plats? ... * :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *Tu le sais bien ma sucrée... Hein qu't'aime bien mes petits plats? ... * :love:


 ouais.... par contre il est du genre à pas s'essuyer les pieds avant de rentrer.... 
va falloir lui apprendre à se déchausser et à se laver les mains.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Août 2006)

Tiens, une assez courante en ce moment :

"votez pour moi"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Une autre : 

"on ferme"


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merci


 
ah bon?

On ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes forums!:rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> ah bon?
> 
> On ne doit pas fréquenter les mêmes forums!:rose:


Allons, il n'y a pas que des ingrats ici. Au contraire.


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Une autre :
> 
> "on ferme"



Celle là est assez courante*, en effet. Hélas, serais-je tenté de dire ! 

* Si je voulais faire du pascal77, je dirais que le mot est parfait vu que contrairement à ce que certains doivent penser, ca fait toujours ch... de fermer un sujet.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2006)

Apr&#232;s un petit d&#233;compte sur quelques forums techniques orient&#233;s Mac:

num&#233;ro 1 (quoiqu'en perte de vitesse): Comment on fait un clic droit chez Mac? (remarquez le CHEZ Mac)

num&#233;ro 2 (il devrait finir par sombrer dans les profondeurs du classement, mais on l'a tellement vu qu'il reste dans le haut des charts des forums francophones): Table de fichiers Incorrectes

num&#233;ro 3 : comment d&#233;fragmenter le disque dur chez Mac ?

num&#233;ro 4 : comment partitionner mon disque? (et toutes ses variantes.... "ma partition 1 est trop petite comment je modifie sa taille", "j'aurais pas du partitionner, je suis dans la merde, comment je refusionne tout", "j'ai partitionner mon disque pour suivre les conseils de BIIIIPPPP, je retrouve plus mes donn&#233;es, o&#249; k&#233; son?"...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle l&#224; est assez courante*, en effet. H&#233;las, serais-je tent&#233; de dire !
> 
> * Si je voulais faire du pascal77, je dirais que le mot est parfait vu que contrairement &#224; ce que certains doivent penser, ca fait toujours ch... de fermer un sujet.



Que veux-tu... Si vous pouviez ne pas &#233;crire en vert, ce serait bien plus sympa. 
Il suffirait d'un peu d'automod&#233;ration.

Mais ce n'est l&#224; qu'utopie.


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas une phrase, mais d&#232;s que je vois ca :



Je commence &#224; trembler, j'ai des sueurs froides, ma vision se brouille, puis soit je hurle, soit je vomis. Je d&#233;teste ce truc !

Il y a, en fait, des associations maintenant. Par exemple, d&#232;s que je tombe sur , je pense "Mackie" !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)




----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

>


Test : essaie de poster ici dans les 5 prochaines minutes, pour voir ! 

Edit, 5 minutes apr&#232;s : tu comprends mieux l'effet que ca me fait ?


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Test : essaie de poster ici dans les 5 prochaines minutes, pour voir !
> 
> Edit, 5 minutes après : tu comprends mieux l'effet que ca me fait ?


:rateau: :sick: :casse: :affraid: 
Oui... Quand Amok vomit, il y a quelques dégâts collatéraux...  

Ca fait drôle de tester en vrai la toute puissance de son Altesse Sérénissime.  
Mais bon, c'était par pure curiosité scientifique, hein...

Merci de ne pas avoir été trop sévère quand même.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Août 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Test : essaie de poster ici dans les 5 prochaines minutes, pour voir !
> 
> Edit, 5 minutes apr&#232;s : tu comprends mieux l'effet que ca me fait ?


Euh, tu ne test pas dans Pr&#233;sentez-vous? Rassure moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Août 2006)

Amok 

Bienvenue sur Macgé. 

 

(Ah non merde, je m'ai gourré de fil)


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

Bon, &#224; qui le tour ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, &#224; qui le tour ?


 
Ben on sait plus... en tout cas pas Floyd Landis! :mouais:...


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

Il y a aussi:

"un fil &#224; flood" je ferme ... 
"wait and see"
"pour le prochain, c'est vacances prolong&#233;es..hein ?"


----------



## fredintosh (7 Août 2006)

et aussi :
"C'est &#224; quelle heure la Keynote ?"
et
"O&#249; peut-on voir la Keynote en direct ?"


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

le 11255 de Sonnyboy


----------



## Amok (7 Août 2006)

Souvent posté en public par les futurs bannis : "_C'est qui, Amok ?_".

Souvent reçu par MP au moment du ban : "_Non, pitié_".

Souvent lu par les deux catégories ci-dessus : "_Vous n'êtes plus autorisé à poster sur ce forum_".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Août 2006)

C'est pas bien de s'amoker des bannis.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> et aussi :
> "C'est à quelle heure la Keynote ?"
> et
> "Où peut-on voir la Keynote en direct ?"


 
"c'est quoi une keynote ?"


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

tres en vogue ce moment : 

"n'oubliez pas le lubrifiant"... 

poussez pas!!


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

Ou encore:

" Vieux PC tout pourri"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Août 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> "c'est quoi une keynote ?"



une dent de bébé


----------



## La mouette (7 Août 2006)

AH oui ! y en a une qui revient souvent... 

"j'ai un problème avec ma Freebox"


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

"les livebox sont pas mal non plus"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2006)

"C'est quoi le logiciel pour avoir la pochette du cd sur le bureau ?".


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2006)

"bonne nuit" :rose:


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

"La charte bordel!"


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> "La charte bordel!"



Tss tss, maintenant, on dit : "la FAQ, bordel !"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

"Tu n'aurais changer le nom de ton dossier utilisateur ?". La r&#233;ponse est g&#233;n&#233;ralement "oui". (un grand classique de la boulette osxienne)

"J'ai un probl&#232;me. Mon Mac ne serait-il pas infect&#233; par un virus ?". La r&#233;ponse est toujours "non".


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2006)

Est-ce que contrairement &#224; un PC, avec un Mac on peut  xxx xxxxxx xxxx (la r&#233;ponse est g&#233;n&#233;ralement "oui")


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

"Comment ajouter un menu D&#233;marrer (c'est plus pratique) ?" :mouais:   

"Comment d&#233;sinstaller une application sur Mac ?" R&#233;action apr&#232;s  la r&#233;ponse "Mais c'est super simple ! Plus que sous Windows" (question de switcher)


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> "Comment ajouter un menu D&#233;marrer (c'est plus pratique) ?" :mouais:


 
La r&#233;ponse est g&#233;n&#233;ralement "un Mac n'a pas besoin d'&#234;tre &#233;teint... il n'y a donc pas besoin d'un menu D&#233;marrer !"



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> "Comment d&#233;sinstaller une application sur Mac ?" R&#233;action apr&#232;s la r&#233;ponse "Mais c'est super simple ! Plus que sous Windows" (question de switcher)


 
R&#233;ponse g&#233;n&#233;ralement obtenue: " tu la mets &#224; la poubelle!"

SuperMoquette s'empressant de pr&#233;ciser "tu la mets &#224; la poubelle!" 
(en R&#233;publique du Sauget on aime bien la pr&#233;cision... certains pr&#233;tendent m&#234;me que cette tendance aurait ensuite gagn&#233; la Suisse toute proche)


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

" mon banquier va me tuer" 

A chaque sortie de nouveau matériel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> " mon banquier va me tuer"
> 
> A chaque sortie de nouveau matériel



Il y aussi "J'en veux un !"  et après "+ 1", "+ 2",...


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il y aussi "J'en veux un !" et après "+ 1", "+ 2",...


 
Accompagné des inévitables
"put.... mon Mac acheté il y a 1 mois est déjà obsolète!.... mon Banquier va me tuer!"


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

merki


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Accompagn&#233; des in&#233;vitables
> "put.... mon Mac achet&#233; il y a 1 mois est d&#233;j&#224; obsol&#232;te!.... mon Banquier va me tuer!"



Ou alors "put..., je l'ai achet&#233; il y a 15 jours. Vous croyez que je peux me le faire &#233;changer contre le nouveau mod&#232;le ?" 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merki


Oui. Surtout l&#224;.


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2006)

Mon robot statisticien n'a pas encore termin&#233; son travail sur les forums de MacG, mais il me ressort d&#233;j&#224; quelques phrases dont l'occurence semble &#233;lev&#233;e:

C'est quoi ce bruit qui r&#233;veille toute la maison chaque fois que j'allume mon Mac?
Comment on supprime le dzoooiiinnnggg de d&#233;marrage du Mac?


Et une phrase dont la fr&#233;quence me semble bizarrement augmenter brusquement depuis juillet dernier:

Attention au Coup de boule !


----------



## jeromemac (18 Août 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas une phrase que tout le monde vois, mais perso je la voi souvent... moaahaha





C'est donc une phrase qui n'a rien &#224; faire ici.


----------



## jeromemac (18 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> merki



de rien


----------



## La mouette (18 Août 2006)

Les signatures les plus fréquentes:

"mon blog"

MA configuration Mac


----------



## Pooley (18 Août 2006)

"vas voir la FAQ du forum avant de poster"   quoique ca s'applique plus à certain sautres forums qui ont rien a voir


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2006)

"Des nouvelles de l'iPhone" (lien pointant généralement vers un site de rumeurs )
"L'iPhone, je n'y crois pas"
"J'essaie de maintenir en vie mon vieux téléphone en attendant l'iPhone"
"Mon vieux téléphone m'a lâché et j'ai été obligé d'en racheter un. Tant pis pour l'iPhone."


----------



## laurent1 (19 Août 2006)

" la carte graphique du macbook est pas legere??"


----------



## stefdefrejus (22 Août 2006)

Un typique du futur switcher 

"J'ai besoin d'être rassuré ... "


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:
			
		

> Un typique du futur switcher
> 
> "J'ai besoin d'être rassuré ... "



Un typique du modérateur
"Je déplace dans... (Mac OS X, Internet,...)"


----------



## stefdefrejus (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un typique du modérateur
> "Je déplace dans... (Mac OS X, Internet,...)"


Pour avoir mod&#233;r&#233; longtemps sur un "gros" forum je la connaissais d&#233;j&#224; 

"Je sors", "tu sors", "vous sortez tous" ... et toutes les variations sur le th&#232;me de la sortie (portes, fen&#234;tres, etc.)


----------



## Pooley (22 Août 2006)

la phrase preferée de certains modos : "attention je vais sevir"


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Août 2006)

le grand le beau :     "je sors"


----------



## Pooley (22 Août 2006)

tu radotes la


----------



## stefdefrejus (22 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> tu radotes la


+1
(chers confrères, je vous laisse le soin de décider si c'est une phrase ... Ou une réaction )


----------



## Pooley (22 Août 2006)

maiiiis les deux   (nan c'est une réaction ca  )


----------



## stefdefrejus (23 Août 2006)

Un grand classique du modo :
"Décollage vers la Bar"
"On va se promener on se retrouve vers {Switch, Rumeurs}
etc etc


----------



## La mouette (25 Août 2006)

"histoire de pas flooder"


----------



## Lila (25 Août 2006)

"non rien"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "histoire de pas flooder"



"C'est quoi le flood ?"


----------



## La mouette (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> "C'est quoi le flood ?"



Réponse dans 10 minutes /50 posts


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> "C'est quoi le flood ?"



C'est quand tu postes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand tu postes



C'est pas une citation !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

"Le confit, c'est pas lourd... C'est les haricots qui te plombent..."


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

Ta gueule utc!


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2006)

C'est la première fois que je la vois celle-là.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

je sors


----------



## Lila (29 Août 2006)

au revoir


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois que je la vois celle-là.



Ouais mais elle est en devenir.
Faut etre en avance sur son temps


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Nouvel ipod mardi !!!


----------



## Pooley (29 Août 2006)

J4AI RECU MON MACPRO (reve de beaucoup de gens et phrase preferée de quelques veinards...)


----------



## islacoulxii (29 Août 2006)

"L'alcool nuit gravement a la sant&#233;"


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2006)

Enfin, moi, je dis &#231;a, j'dis rien ...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2006)

ziiiiip ©

:love:


----------



## La mouette (31 Août 2006)

Paf ©


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Août 2006)

Bonjour, j'arrive pas &#224; faire de la visio sur msn. (Mes amis sont sur pc).


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Paf ©




...bruit de la tape amicale de la modération dans le dos du troll énervé ?


----------



## supermoquette (31 Août 2006)

We find that at least 
66% of the variance in the paleotempera- 
ture trend could be attributed to CRF vari- 
ations likely due to solar system passages 
through the spiral arms of the galaxy.


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> We find that at least
> 66% of the variance in the paleotempera-
> ture trend could be attributed to CRF vari-
> ations likely due to solar system passages
> through the spiral arms of the galaxy.



....oui celle-là aussi est un classique du genre.... 

je t'avais pourtant dit de pas boire de rinquinquin


----------



## tirhum (31 Août 2006)

_"Tu te donnes beaucoup d'importance." _ 

 




_c'est qui ?!...._  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

" Rocco ? " (surtout écrite par Supermoquette)


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

« Vous avez reçu une infraction sur Le Forum Mac - MacGeneration »


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2006)

Commence donc par me soigner cette vilaine peau !


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

"vous en pensez quoi ?"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2006)

"C'est quoi le Cercle?"


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "C'est quoi le Cercle?"



Un carré VIP


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2006)

"Kikoo les motards!"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Septembre 2006)

"Pourquoi tu m'as boul&#233; rouge?"


:love:


----------



## Amok (2 Septembre 2006)

"_J'exige des explications_".



(Plutôt vu par les modérateurs).


----------



## tirhum (2 Septembre 2006)

"c'&#233;tait quoi le sujet ?"


----------



## supermoquette (2 Septembre 2006)

"Vous connaissez ce site : www.google.com ?"


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

"C'est qui utc ? "


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Septembre 2006)

Dixit Patochou : 

F*** Reinneman


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> « Vous avez reçu une infraction sur Le Forum Mac - MacGeneration »



p'tain, on a hérite de sarko ... sans les cheveux


----------



## Pooley (3 Septembre 2006)

"B R A V O" (Béné si tu passes par là  )

histoire que les switchers se sentent grands et forts...

je sors :rateau:


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2006)

mon dieu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2006)

"Merci de votre aide ", "mékilékon  ", "naméo  ", "Ça marche toujours pas ", "On s'essuie les pieds en entrant", "Toasted" "Si ça ne te plaît pas, personne ne t'oblige à rester", "Un peu de respect le nioub :mouais: ", "loggue toi en root (voire logge toi en route ou log toi en root)", "GAZZZZZZZZZZZ"


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------

